# When is spring break 2013?



## ailin

Which week is spring break for most schools in 2013?  Trying to see which week I should avoid.  Thanks!


----------



## Luanne

From my experience they are all over the board.  And it depends on whether you are talking grades 1 - 12, or college.

Traditionally in our local school disctrict, spring break is either the week before, or the week after Easter.  But I've seen it vary from district to district, with our district being off one week and the district right next to us off the other week.


----------



## Rent_Share

If your goal is crowd avoidance you should block out both of those weeks


The key is it's called Spring Break not "Easter Vacation" so many schools schedule it completely unrelated to the secular holiday


----------



## ronparise

Where do you want to go? A call to the resorts in the area should give you your answer


----------



## Paumavista

*College or Grade School*

Colleges are typically the 2nd or 3rd week of March - no correlation to Easter; Grades 1-12 are typically the week before or following Easter - If you can plan AFTER the week of Easter in April thru May you should do fine.


----------



## pacodemountainside

If spring breaker avoidance is objective just black out month of March!


----------



## PigsDad

Around here, they vary by school district.  This year, ours was 2nd week in March, but in the city next to us, it was the first week of April.  Some even start end of February.

Kurt


----------



## Beefnot

Anywhere between mid-march and first week of April.


----------



## lvhmbh

One week in February and one week end of March for private school and the last week for public schools in Palm Beach and Broward Cty. in Florida.


----------



## MommaBear

New England/NY public schools tend to be the week that has the third Monday of the April in it, with no relationship to Easter.

If you are looking to avoid children/teens/college age groups, the best two weeks are the last week of April, first week of May, as most schools are still in session and all spring breaks are done.


----------



## TravelMamma

I googled this once and as far as colleges go, it's something like 250,000 kids off each week the starting the last 2 weeks of Feb. and then the 1 million plus each week the first three weeks of March and then around 500,000 the last week of March and 100,000 the first week of April.  That's just colleges.  In my home state, all our public schools for grades k-12 have spring breaks the end of February and then another week off either one of the last two weeks of April off.  So, depends on your area, I would do as another suggested and find out the local area's schools schedule and take that into consideration along with all the colleges.  Just our personal preference, but we never travel the month of March if we can help it.


----------

